# Naruto's Sasuke Uchiha Gets Spin-Off Manga in Saikyo Jump



## calimike (Jul 31, 2014)

The September issue of Shueisha's Saikyo Jump magazine is announcing on Monday that a new spin-off manga of Masashi Kishimoto's Naruto will begin in the November issue, which is scheduled to be released on October 3. The spin-off titled Uchiha Sasuke no Shuringan Den (Sasuke Uchiha's Shuringan Legend) will be drawn by Kenji Taira.

The manga will revolve around Sasuke Uchiha, a user of the Sharingan eye. Although he is usually cool, he also has a humorous side to him.

more at


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 31, 2014)

No.       .


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

SD style sasuke manga = win 


and i WILL buy all the vols........ unlike naruto ck


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm crying.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

isn't that hibi sasuke?


----------



## Itachі (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 31, 2014)

Will read.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

siugetsu, karin, juugo and sasuke.

team hibi is back, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS YESS!!!

...

What about Akatsuki?  

Edit: Aw seems like Rock Lee ended


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 31, 2014)

"Uchiha Sasuke's Sharingan Chronicles"
is the title.

Will read, don't think I will buy the volumes though, unlike the main Naruto manga.


----------



## Itachі (Jul 31, 2014)

Rock Lee ended? 

At least we have Sauce now.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> isn't that hibi sasuke?



All of them are repeated panels, so I wouldn't put much stock into that.



Haruka Katana said:


> Edit: Aw seems like Rock Lee ended



This was announced some time ago.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> Rock Lee ended?
> 
> At least we have Sauce now.



I know things would go funny with Sasuke since he's the comical serious type but I don't know if he would be as good as rock lee.  We'll see.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> SD style sasuke manga = win
> 
> 
> and i WILL buy all the vols........ unlike naruto ck



lel i don't they're released in englishck


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2014)

As a Sasuke fan, this is not the kind of story I was looking for.

Preferably something like this:


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lel i don't they're released in englishck



because i cant buy them if they are in japanese? 

will import them to support it if it is any good


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This was announced some time ago.



Didn't know that  Guess he got tired of Lee =x


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> because i cant buy them if they are in japanese?
> 
> will import them to support it if it is any good



dem hardcore sasuke fans, buying shit they can't even read


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> As a Sasuke fan, this is not the kind of story I was looking for.
> 
> Preferably something like this:



me too but i like SD as well and i really want this novel to be made into an ova or an episode or something like that.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> dem hardcore sasuke fans, buying shit they can't even read



yeah, we support the shit we want to continue on unlike some people


----------



## Deynard (Jul 31, 2014)

So it will be animated too, right?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 31, 2014)

YEEEEES

this means a lot more chances of Akatsuki


----------



## Rai (Jul 31, 2014)

This is because Sasuke is shit in the main manga.

ck


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> So it will be animated too, right?



nope


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Deynard said:


> So it will be animated too, right?



In your dreams. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In my dreams too


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2014)

This is cool.

People can't still expect the manga to continue past October surely.


----------



## Vermin (Jul 31, 2014)

can't say i am surprised

despite what people may think he is still the second most popular character in the naruto fanbase, and he is the deturoganist 

not really digging the art tho


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 31, 2014)

IIRC the Sasuke focused chapters of Rock Lee were the most popular ones, particularly the Sasuke and Itachi one, although I don't get why they're ending Rock Lee if they're following it with another spin-off from the same author with the same tone, they could have just continued Rock Lee with more Sasuke in it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 31, 2014)

Team Taka Manga?! Will definitely read this!
And buy the volumes, unlike naruto's latest ones...

This means Moar suigetsu! :badass
Just in time for my birthday! this is excelent news!


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This is cool.
> 
> People can't still expect the manga to continue past October surely.



so kishi ends naruto by october (8 chapters from now, btw) so someone else can write a spinoff of it?


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Team Taka Manga?! Will definitely read this!
> And buy the volumes, unlike naruto's latest ones...
> 
> This means Moar suigetsu! :badass
> Just in time for my birthday! this is excelent news!



indeed!!!!!!!!!!! 

this is the only good news today. the teaser for the movie was horse shit but i smiled knowing we will get team hebi manga  (i hope so ).


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2014)

I like it for continuing the "Naruto SD" approach, but I don't think it should've been Sasuke. He fits something more serious.

Then again, considering what they did to Orochimaru, I suppose it could work.  Will wait and see.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol the Sauce got his own manga.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> so kishi ends naruto by october (8 chapters from now, btw) so someone else can write a spinoff of it?



People be on some serious stuff.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> People be on some serious stuff.



lets see:

1 chapter to kill kaguya.
2 chapter to deal with madara and this war.
4 chapter fight for naruto and sasuke.
1 chapters  for the ending ck


----------



## the real anti christ (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> nope



I'm sorry but what the fuck was this sig.

I am scared for life.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> so kishi ends naruto by october (8 chapters from now, btw) so someone else can write a spinoff of it?


Why would it be 8 chapters?

It will goto to 700. That's 13 chapters.

Kaguya will be defeated around 690.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 31, 2014)

Should anyone be interested, this is Kenji Taira's comment:



_After Lee, we'll have Sasuke as the main character?! Please look forward to what kind of story it will turn into!_

P.S. Why is everyone writing the title as 'Uchiha Sasuke no Shuringan Den'? In the ad, at least, 'Sharingan' is written normally...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Mezzo!

So should I look forward to who the main character is after Sasuke?  Can never get enough of SD.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 31, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks Mezzo!
> 
> So should I look forward to who the main character is after Sasuke?



Well... Sasuke as the new main character got _foreshadowing_, man.



So I guess we'll have to see if anyone else is foreshadowed to be the main star in this new spin-off!


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would it be 8 chapters?
> 
> It will goto to 700. That's 13 chapters.
> 
> Kaguya will be defeated around 690.



sure, the manga will end in 13 chapters 






mezzomarinaio said:


> Should anyone be interested, this is Kenji Taira's comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does that mean we will get one chapter of sasuke in SD or a new series with a different name and not a continuation?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> does that mean we will get one chapter of sasuke in SD or a new series with a different name and not a continuation?



According to the ad, it will be a series:

_A large-scale spin-off manga starring the super-popular character from Naruto, Uchiha Sasuke, as its main character will begin its serialization!

The title has also been decided! Uchiha Sasuke no Sharingan Den!_


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Well... Sasuke as the new main character got _foreshadowing_, man.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess we'll have to see if anyone else is foreshadowed to be the main star in this new spin-off!



I almost forgot about that Omake! So...Sasuke mastered the Sexy no jutsu then


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 31, 2014)

I must be dreaming. I couldn't have asked for anything more than this. I know I'm gonna enjoy this unlike the abomination that comes out every Wednesday.

Could this also be considered a spinoff of a spinoff?



ℜai said:


> This is because Sasuke is shit in the main manga.
> 
> ck



The main manga itself is shit. As a part of it, there was little hope for Sasuke to be anything different.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 31, 2014)

XD the rock lee sd was stupid, but that made it funny to me :3
I'm looking forward to this >u>


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2014)

I remember that omake. Good call.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

also, who won the election in the SD anime episode?




















sasuke :ignoramus


more foreshadowing 


i am having more fun in this thread than the threads related to  the main manga


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to the ad, it will be a series:
> 
> _A large-scale spin-off manga starring the super-popular character from Naruto, Uchiha Sasuke, as its main character will begin its serialization!
> 
> The title has also been decided! Uchiha Sasuke no Sharingan Den!_



thanks!!!!!!!!!

i think the first chapter will be about sasuke vs lee so he can take his place or something like that.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 31, 2014)

Hell to the yes!

Looking forward to this new series, I always enjoy watching Sasuke, and now watching Sasuke in more akward/funny situations it's going to be awesome


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 31, 2014)

They ended Rock Lee for this shit?


----------



## RBL (Jul 31, 2014)

i miss the rock lee one, the reason rock lee got his own spin series was because of the lack of apperance in the original show, sasuke is a main character, i don't get why he should get an extra spin-off series.

suigetsu is an idiot, so the manga might be funny,gonna read it anyway, i hope we get some rock lee sd and sasuke sd crossover


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i miss the rock lee one, the reason rock lee got his own spin series was because of the lack of apperance in the original show, sasuke is a main character, i don't get why he should get an extra spin-off series.
> 
> suigetsu is an idiot, so the manga might be funny,gonna read it anyway, i hope we get some rock lee sd and sasuke sd crossover



a reson sasuke gets a spin off is most likely because his appearance in the SD manga could have sold more? 

actually, suigetsu voiced more than once the opinion of the readers believe it or not so he might be the tenten of the group. 





Bruce Wayne said:


> They ended Rock Lee for this shit?



haters gonna hate :ignoramus

all joking aside, think of it this way. its the same writer so the same jokes will apply but this time....... on sasuke 

so expect sasuke in many humiliating situations


----------



## Ghost (Jul 31, 2014)

oh.. this chibi shit


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 31, 2014)

awesomesauce


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> dem hardcore sasuke fans, buying shit they can't even read



It makes sense though, cause they couldn't read the normal manga properly when they assumed Sasuke would be the MC of that, despite the name being Naruto.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 31, 2014)

*spits out water*

Lol holy crap. Will it be as good as Rock Lee's, who knows.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> *spits out water*
> 
> Lol holy crap. Will it be as good as Rock Lee's, who knows.



it's the same writer so it is highly probable


----------



## capriixuda (Jul 31, 2014)

Sweet! How cute!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2014)

So it will be like lees manga right. Maybe if they make it comical, sasuke will actually be tolerable. But I doubt I will read it.

Also after this one ends like lees did. Hope they make a jiriaya one he getting into trouble and adventures trying to write his book. Maybe some ecchi


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2014)

It's funny because I could have sworn I posted a good reason why this will be cancelled early but I must have not posted it.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL, Sasuke as a chibi, comical avenger? Can't wait to not read this garbage 

Shame, too. The Rock Lee one was pretty cool, but it gets replaced by this? Was Lee's not selling or something?


----------



## Dr Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Doesn't Sasuke already have his own manga? Naruto, I believe it was called.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 31, 2014)

Sauce its just the poster, obviously this will be a Hebi manga with Orochisama in it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> a reson sasuke gets a spin off is most likely because his appearance in the SD manga could have sold more?
> 
> actually, suigetsu voiced more than once the opinion of the readers believe it or not so he might be the tenten of the group.



I'm expecting Suigetsu to be the straight man, I'm gonna love Suigetsu even more. 

Hope to see more sides of Juugo, Karin is already comical in the series so it makes no difference.


----------



## Chaelius (Jul 31, 2014)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> LOL, Sasuke as a chibi, comical avenger? Can't wait to not read this garbage
> 
> Shame, too. The Rock Lee one was pretty cool, but it gets replaced by this? Was Lee's not selling or something?



It's going to be written and drawn by the same mangaka, why do you assume something you haven't read is garbage if you thought Rock Lee SD was cool?


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm expecting Suigetsu to be the straight man, I'm gonna love Suigetsu even more.
> 
> Hope to see more sides of Juugo, Karin is already comical in the series so it makes no difference.



THANK  GOD!!!!!!!!

from the looks of it, it will have team hebi and possibly....... some akatsuki in his akatsuki days 

although, it will be funny seeing  orochimaru in this because he has more reason to get sasuke now than anyone else lol.


Chaelius said:


> It's going to be written and drawn by the same mangaka, why do you assume something you haven't read is garbage if you thought Rock Lee SD was cool?



blind hate. any character sasuke is paired with in fanart almost always results in an uproar calling sasuke a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or explaining why this pairing does not work when reading the comments


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 1, 2014)

My body is ready for some team hebi/taka moments.

Team taka/hebi>Team Gai


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should put this on the main front page:


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Aug 1, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> It's going to be written and drawn by the same mangaka, why do you assume something you haven't read is garbage if you thought Rock Lee SD was cool?



Because Rock Lee is a comedic character to start with and fits in perfectly with the light-hearted and humorous style of this type of work.

Sasuke isn't and doesn't. Tell me, how can you look at a silly stance on Sasuke, the supposed lone wolf genius, in a positive light? It's like making Deathstroke have a guest spot on Teletubbies or something. It's just ridiculous. 

I recall Gaara having a crush on Neji in Rock Lee SD. I can only imagine the shenanigans in store with Sasuke and Orochimaru, lmao.


----------



## fakkiha (Aug 1, 2014)

I never felt this much trolled in my life, I enter the thread after reading the tittle with a huge expectation in my mind and I find this....  thing.  This doesnt suit Sasuke, this is the kind of manga for lame comical relief fodders, Sasuke deserved a seinen with lots of witty conpiracies, sex and blood everywhere like GoT, not this shit.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> As a Sasuke fan, this is not the kind of story I was looking for.
> 
> Preferably something like this:





fakkiha said:


> I never felt this much trolled in my life, I enter the thread after reading the tittle with a huge expectation in my mind and I find this....  thing.  This doesnt suit Sasuke, this is the kind of manga for lame comical relief fodders, Sasuke deserved a seinen with lots of witty conpiracies, sex and blood everywhere like GoT, not this shit.



This. I'm not really interested in these stupid kiddy comics. Sasuke needs to be in a serious Seinen manga.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> This. I'm not really interested in these stupid kiddy comics. Sasuke needs to be in a serious Seinen manga.



shut up. 

dont you diss my children manga


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Because Rock Lee is a comedic character to start with and fits in perfectly with the light-hearted and humorous style of this type of work.
> 
> Sasuke isn't and doesn't. Tell me, how can you look at a silly stance on Sasuke, the supposed lone wolf genius, in a positive light? It's like making Deathstroke have a guest spot on Teletubbies or something. It's just ridiculous.
> 
> I recall Gaara having a crush on Neji in Rock Lee SD. I can only imagine the shenanigans in store with Sasuke and Orochimaru, lmao.



he wrote  orochimaru and he was funny.  also,  you can see some lee chapters  with sasuke and even  itachi in them. they were all funny. 

i think you be hatten on sasuke kun and doesnt like him having a  manga


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

lel even some sasuke fans don't give fuck about this


----------



## RBL (Aug 1, 2014)

i just think that rock lee manga and anime should continue, i got nothing wrong with sasuke's manga as long as they don't force it.

i actually like suigetsu a lot. i hope they get a crossover with team gai


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder who will be on crossdressing duty this time..


----------



## ch1p (Aug 1, 2014)

Jugo most likely.

Then again, the omake had lingerie Sasuke.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 1, 2014)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Because Rock Lee is a comedic character to start with and fits in perfectly with the light-hearted and humorous style of this type of work.
> 
> Sasuke isn't and doesn't. Tell me, how can you look at a silly stance on Sasuke, the supposed lone wolf genius, in a positive light? It's like making Deathstroke have a guest spot on Teletubbies or something. It's just ridiculous.
> 
> I recall Gaara having a crush on Neji in Rock Lee SD. I can only imagine the shenanigans in store with Sasuke and Orochimaru, lmao.



Have you actually read Rock Lee SD or are you just paying lip service? You know there have been Sasuke focused chapters in SD right? There's been an Akatsuki chapter, Orochimaru chapter and even a Sasuke and Itachi chapter, all characters who wouldn't fit the tone of a gag manga but they were some of the funniest in SD, seeing characters that are usually dark, stoic and troubled act silly in SD was one of the best things about it.


----------



## Iruel (Aug 1, 2014)

fucking dumb  the rock lee one was shit so this will be even worse, being about the Sauce.  :ho :ho


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i just think that rock lee manga and anime should continue, i got nothing wrong with sasuke's manga as long as they don't force it.
> 
> i actually like suigetsu a lot. i hope they get a crossover with team gai



 the manga is written  bu the same guy who wrote the rock lee manga where it had akatsuki for gods sake but they made them funny. even pain was funny. 

he is tallented enough  to do that. i believe  in him keeping the same level of comedy. although,  there is much potential  here since we can get more of team hebi,  orochimaru,  akatsuki,  and maybe even some zombies lol


----------



## Sesha (Aug 1, 2014)

Rock Lee cancelled? Sasuke getting a spin-off instead?


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 1, 2014)

Yessss!!! So gonna read it


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 1, 2014)

I love how people are immediately hating this just because Sasuke is the one starring it.

Reminds me how I feel about Naruto starring... Naruto...



Dr Black said:


> Doesn't Sasuke already have his own manga? Naruto, I believe it was called.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

^Yeah, just don't read it, obviously it's not a "true" Sasuke spin off, and it IS a parody.   It's meant for the lols, and people never get this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 1, 2014)

Hidden Itachi Village. That is all. 

Also I'm finding it quite ironic that while the Sasuke haters hate this, the SD series gave them the closest thing to a final villain evil Sasuke they'll ever get. Anyway, I look forward to the lols.


----------



## takL (Aug 1, 2014)

great news! rock lee sd has been always fun to read so this sasuke one must be even funnier.

bad news is that itll be still in saikyo jump...i hesitate to buy a mag for kids 12 and under...


----------



## adeshina365 (Aug 1, 2014)

The thread title got my hopes up. I thought this was going to be a serious manga about Sasuke, not this shit.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 1, 2014)

takL said:


> bad news is that itll be still in saikyo jump...i hesitate to buy a mag for kids 12 and under...



Well, there is always tachiyomi... wait. Saikyo Jump is sealed in plastic, right? Also, I guess reading it in front of everyone probably isn't much different from buying it... XD 

Maybe you could just buy the volumes?


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd rather have a Team 8 spinoff.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> I'd rather have a Team 8 spinoff.



fuck no 



takL said:


> great news! rock lee sd has been always fun to read so this sasuke one must be even funnier.
> 
> bad news is that itll be still in saikyo jump...i hesitate to buy a mag for kids 12 and under...



most of us are 20+ and we still read naruto, a manga designed for 13 year olds.

there is no going back now. just embrace it!!!!!!!! 



ShadowReij said:


> Hidden Itachi Village. That is all.
> 
> Also I'm finding it quite ironic that while the Sasuke haters hate this, the SD series gave them the closest thing to a final villain evil Sasuke they'll ever get. Anyway, I look forward to the lols.



sasuke vs konoha is by far the best fucking fight in the entire naruto franchise period 


it has a  giraffe.......... kissing sasuke


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Sasuke vs Lee fight was epic shit.



takL said:


> great news! rock lee sd has been always fun to read so this sasuke one must be even funnier.
> 
> bad news is that itll be still in saikyo jump...i hesitate to buy a mag for kids 12 and under...



If I were in Japan I'd buy Shounen Jump and Saikyo jump regardless


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 1, 2014)

let the memes come


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Aug 1, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Hidden Itachi Village. That is all.
> 
> Also I'm finding it quite ironic that while the Sasuke haters hate this, the SD series gave them the closest thing to a final villain evil Sasuke they'll ever get. Anyway, I look forward to the lols.



Even more ironic this manga may be a source of info on the post-war period, I don't think Kishi will really show a lot with the fast forward chapters except Naruto is Hokage bla bla he has a son exactly like him bla bla everybody loves him.

So if you want to get some ideea on what team 8 does for example you have to read Sasuke's manga.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> *sasuke vs konoha is by far the best fucking fight in the entire naruto franchise period*
> 
> 
> it has a  giraffe.......... kissing sasuke


................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... i'm done this is ignore list worthy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Even more ironic this manga may be a source of info on the post-war period, I don't think Kishi will really show a lot with the fast forward chapters except Naruto is Hokage bla bla he has a son exactly like him bla bla everybody loves him.
> .


There is no way SD will be a source for anything in the real series. 

Sasuke would just do random shit with Taka, Orochimaru, Itachi, Akatsuki, team 7, Konoha 11, etc.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 1, 2014)

Great as if he didn't get enough spotlight as it was in the main series, now he gets a spin-off as well. But since my men Suigetsu+Jugo are in it I'll likely give it a shot anyway


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> There is no way SD will be a source for anything in the real series.
> 
> Sasuke would just do random shit with Taka, Orochimaru, Itachi, Akatsuki, team 7, Konoha 11, etc.


all they hear is sasuke and spin-off, once the book actually comes will they realize it's just a joke series for the lil kids. Not to mention unlike the rock lee one this probably won't get animated.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 1, 2014)

A mini Sasuke who actually has a personality. Might read it if he keeps doing dumb shit like in the rock-lee manga


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke vs konoha is by far the best fucking fight in the entire naruto franchise period
> 
> 
> it has a  giraffe.......... kissing sasuke



Tell me more about this. Also, does Suigetsu has any development in that arc?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2014)

Uh oh buckle up! 

The chapters I read with him in the Rock Lee manga were pretty funny.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> he wrote  orochimaru and he was funny.  also,  you can see some lee chapters  with sasuke and even  itachi in them. they were all funny.
> 
> i think you be hatten on sasuke kun and doesnt like him having a  manga


He's got a joke, spin-off manga in a magazine for children, I'm less than impressed  Amaterasu Shampoo Itachi was not funny to me though. The King is above such paltry.



Chaelius said:


> Have you actually read Rock Lee SD or are you just paying lip service? You know there have been Sasuke focused chapters in SD right? There's been an Akatsuki chapter, Orochimaru chapter and even a Sasuke and Itachi chapter, all characters who wouldn't fit the tone of a gag manga but they were some of the funniest in SD, seeing characters that are usually dark, stoic and troubled act silly in SD was one of the best things about it.


As a whole I liked the concept because Team Gai is a comedic group even in the canon storyline, but some of the jokes and concept were hit and miss for me. Put Sasuke in Lee's spot, doing wacky things and acting ridiculously, and it loses that spark. Like what I said about Amaterasu Shampoo with Itachi, didn't care for that. I think the amount of Sasuke fans complaining on YouTube and SaiyanIsland speaks for itself, regardless. 

Sasuke will never touch Pink Shirt Vegeta anyway


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Tell me more about this. Also, does Suigetsu has any development in that arc?


the only character to go into REAL development in the final episdoe of the SD anime is orochimaru  

here is a link to the fight btw 

[YOUTUBE]Dyr0zJTHXTQ[/YOUTUBE]


SASUKE KILLS FUCKING HINATA FOR FUCK'S SAKE 



Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> He's got a joke, spin-off manga in a *magazine for children*, I'm less than impressed  Amaterasu Shampoo Itachi was not funny to me though. The King is above such paltry.



people keep saying that in this thread as if naruto is not written for 13 year olds and most of us  are  not in their twenties or possibly older than 13 year olds 

and no offense to my fellow naruto readers, the only naruto volume i own is a rock lee volume........ and it was worth every cent


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck no



lemme dream, addy

you have naruto to enjoy Sasuke, I barely get 3 panels a year 

at least we'll get some Suigetsu, so that's good


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 1, 2014)

The win is sooo real. When I saw Sasuke spin-off. My instant thought was the only way it can fail if Team Hebi/Taka is missing. No longer the case


----------



## KevKev (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy, you should expect a chapter with Sasuke and Hinata, it's possible now 

I know you like that shit


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> lemme dream, addy
> 
> you have naruto to enjoy Sasuke, I barely get 3 panels a year
> 
> at least we'll get some Suigetsu, so that's good



i can't let you enjoy your dream. read my title :ignoramus

only kiba is worth it from team 8 

no, i don't enjoy sasuke in naruto. he fucking sucks ever since he said he doesn't care what others think making his character development = shit and he got shittier over the years 

SD though is written by someone who knows more than write random words on a paper 

and yes, suigetsu is always awesome  really wonder if he will get development in SD like tenten got (1 chapter like development that are easy life lessons but still funny )


----------



## ch1p (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol at that overrated Sasuke vs Leaf fight. It's just Naruto VS Sasuke at VotE but taking place in the Leaf with a few fodders making guest appearances.  I've seen third rate fanfic deal with Sasuke attacking the Leaf 100% times better.

The ending of that fight isn't even good, you know how it ends so anti-climatic and I won't say anymore so I won't spoil for those who haven't watched it. IDK what you're smoking Addy.

And Sasuke doesn't kill Hinata, he just hurts her, like he hurts a bunch of fodders. She's seen at the hospital in the end.



Chaelius said:


> Have you actually read Rock Lee SD or are you just paying lip service? You know there have been Sasuke focused chapters in SD right? There's been an Akatsuki chapter, Orochimaru chapter and even a Sasuke and Itachi chapter, all characters who wouldn't fit the tone of a gag manga but they were some of the funniest in SD, seeing characters that are usually dark, stoic and troubled act silly in SD was one of the best things about it.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Lol at that overrated Sasuke vs Leaf fight. It's just Naruto VS Sasuke at VotE but taking place in the Leaf with a few fodders making guest appearances.  I've seen third rate fanfic deal with Sasuke attacking the Leaf 100% times better.
> 
> The ending of that fight isn't even good, you know how it ends so anti-climatic and I won't say anymore so I won't spoil for those who haven't watched it. IDK what you're smoking Addy.
> 
> And Sasuke doesn't kill Hinata, he just hurts her, like he hurts a bunch of fodders. She's seen at the hospital in the end.


anticlimactic? in a comical story? no shit ck

hurt hinata is the closest thing to a kill so it's still awesome 

and no, it isn't overrated. the actual naruto fights in the manga are overrated.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 1, 2014)

It's of no matter if the fights in the manga are shit. *At least they finish what they started.*


----------



## Phemt (Aug 1, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> all they hear is sasuke and spin-off, once the book actually comes will they realize it's just a joke series for the lil kids. Not to mention unlike the rock lee one this probably won't get animated.



Naruto the manga has turned into a joke a long time ago, and Shonen Jump & Naruto are aimed at little kids dattebayo.

Hahaha. 

This doesn't even have to make much effort to be better than the main series.


----------



## NW (Aug 1, 2014)

Why can't there be spin-offs of characters I give a shit about?


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Lol at that overrated Sasuke vs Leaf fight. It's just Naruto VS Sasuke at VotE but taking place in the Leaf with a few fodders making guest appearances.  I've seen third rate fanfic deal with Sasuke attacking the Leaf 100% times better.
> 
> The ending of that fight isn't even good, you know how it ends so anti-climatic and I won't say anymore so I won't spoil for those who haven't watched it. IDK what you're smoking Addy.
> 
> ...



Makes we wonder how this stuff is for kids.


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 1, 2014)

YES. 

YES!

*YES!!!
*


I'm already lol'ing. Sasuke and Hebi will be so funny to read about 



I didn't know Rock Lee ended. That makes me sad since I love Lee. Though I am excited about the Sasuke spin-off.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 1, 2014)

This should be amusing


----------



## ichihimelove (Aug 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> siugetsu, karin, juugo and sasuke.



I like team Taka 

I want to see more of Karin flirting Sasuke-kun


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Loved the ones of Rock Lee's spin-off that had Sasuke in it. Was funny as shit.  Will definitely check this out. Should give some decent comic relief.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 2, 2014)

takL said:


> great news! rock lee sd has been always fun to read so this sasuke one must be even funnier.
> 
> bad news is that itll be still in saikyo jump...i hesitate to buy a mag for kids 12 and under...



I'm not sure about other series that run in the magazine, but this being for 12 year olds seems ridiculous. The jokes were for adolescents and above by my standards.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It*'s of no matter if the fights in the manga are shit*. At least they finish what they started.


no, it does matter. 

100 chapters of one fight should be enjoyable for the most part and not shitty for at least 80 chapters of it and repetitive which is what obito vs naruto was.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 2, 2014)

They're still better than that retarded fight in Naruto SD last ep, which is my point. You only defend otherwise because of your tastes, not because of anything substantial going on there.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This is cool.
> 
> People can't still expect the manga to continue past October surely.



Uh Yeah. I dont expect Part 2. But their is no way Kishi can clean up this manga and resolve everything Including the Sasuke Part in this manga. And Kishi is either Starting Part 3 or Creating another manga within the universe to handle Sasuke part of the story.

"The Last" Naruto Movie Is part of a Larger project For a new era of naruto to connect the original work to what the project ties in. The Fact kishi got a new editor New designs for an Older Naruto shows to me that Naruto the series is not ending.


----------



## Jad (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll have to have someone PM me the chapters Rock Lee is in. Not interested in reading a character I don't like or stand. Should have just continued Rock Lee SD. Guess pressure by fans who like the typical Sasuke character that is duplicated in about every Shounen manga, keeled over.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 3, 2014)

Never really found the rock lee one to be that funny...not my type of humor...

This one should do well though as a lot of people do like this kind of thing...


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> I'll have to have someone PM me the chapters Rock Lee is in. Not interested in reading a character I don't like or stand. Should have just continued Rock Lee SD. Guess pressure by fans who like the typical Sasuke character that is duplicated in about every Shounen manga, keeled over.



i hate admitting this but as much as i hear people say that sasuke is generic and such, it doesn't matter. it seems he is the one who is bringing money because of his fans who buy the vols he is in. i can't confirm that but if they would make lee kick the bucket without seeing than sasuke brings more money. i am saying this as a guy who so far only has one naruto vol (the rock lee manga) which i only bought because it had an omake at the end of sasuke that i HAD to see. yes, it was cheap as hell (the vol was about 4$ and 4 more for shipping which is the case for many manga vols).

on the other hand, i wont lie, i dont own one dvd from the anime.

when the SD anime was finally over,  and heard the DVDs were out, i was going to buy all of them since i had some spare cash........... then i saw the price tags and what i got for each dvd. 32$ without shipping for each DVD and there are 16........ for about 50 episodes which meant 512$ for only 50 episodes on 16 DVDs which is about 3 episodes per DVD 

sorry for the sidetrack 

my point is if people really want a manga to continue, then support it. other than that, if indeed the vols with sasuke brought more profit  then dont be surprised if they made a manga with sasuke and team hebi because as i stated in this thread, i am determined on supporting it. 

btw, if anyone is interested, this a great site for buying manga, DVDs, and novels  



yes, it all in japanese but it was worth it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Why are people happy about this... Rock lee was a more funny type but Sasuke in those situation... It will humiliate the character. 

If it was Naruto or Sakura or someone that trully is funny then yes but Sasuke ? That is a bad ideea.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

i found this by random but does it have new info? 





The Faceless Man said:


> Why are people happy about this... Rock lee was a more funny type but Sasuke in those situation... It will humiliate the character.
> 
> If it was Naruto or Sakura or someone the trully is funny then yes but Sasuke ? That is a bad ideea.


the chapters i most enjoyed had akatsuki or sasuke oro orochimaru in them. lee is funyn but sasuke in those situations is funnier given he is not meant to be funny lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Why are people happy about this... Rock lee was a more funny type but Sasuke in those situation... It will humiliate the character.
> 
> If it was Naruto or Sakura or someone the trully is funny then yes but Sasuke ? That is a bad ideea.



I actually like seeing Sasuke getting humiliated so that is not a problem  Unfunny characters can actually be funny.

The best idea would be Akatsuki though... Maybe next spin-off


----------



## Undead (Aug 4, 2014)

God dammit, seriously?  He's had enough screentime... Give it to someone else who deserves it, like Asuma.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> the chapters i most enjoyed had akatsuki or sasuke oro orochimaru in them. lee is funyn* but sasuke in those situations is funnier given he is not meant to be funny* lol



So a person that is meant to not be funny doing stupid shit... is funny ?
If Sasuke where Naruto from part 1 for a day, you would like that 





Haruka Katana said:


> I actually like seeing Sasuke getting humiliated so that is not a problem  *Unfunny characters can actually be funny*.
> 
> The best idea would be Akatsuki though... Maybe next spin-off



From my experice that dint work well.... It would be like the tobi reveal but worse....


----------



## takL (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Rock lee was a more funny type but Sasuke in those situation...


both Lee and Sasuke are damn serious.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> So a person that is meant to not be funny doing stupid shit... is funny ?
> If Sasuke where Naruto from part 1 for a day, you would like that



yes, i would totally love that. 

one form of comedy if intended to be funny. the "hard ass" or "emotionless guy" or the "professional" being put in funny situations does generally produce comedy. 

the opposite of that is putting a comical guy in serious situations.......... that is lee's own manga in a nutshell.

here is the thing, however. the writer of lee's manga is good in the unexpected department which is what most of his comedy revolves around. it's not the situation but the result of that situation.

seeing sasuke fighting lee only for the two to end up being in a bikini smiling is not expected and makes no sense whatsoever. even sasuke becomes angry afterwards for doing such a thing. 

he is the same writer and he did a wonderful job with orochimaru alone. i adore orochimaru related episodes of SD as a hardcore orochimaru fan. oro was unexpectidly funny. that writer was able to do that in the manga at least since i idk who wrote the anime since it was mostly original content.

UB, my friend, you are smarter than this and i know that you know this writer is a smart man and his manga would still be the same with  sasuke but because of ratting, he switched the main character to another we know about. it's like if ksihimoto made a new manga starring sakura. it is the same writer writing in the same settings. it really cant be worse than the original.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2014)

My dream has come true.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> anus soul balls?



Yup. Shirikodama literally means 'small anus ball'.

From Mizuki Shigeru:

_?Ever since I was a child I heard that I had to be careful in the water because the kappa would try and take my shirikodama. It was said that in the water, a kappa would come from below, extend an arm upwards and stick a hand up your anus to extract the ball.?_

Though sometimes they apparently prefer sucking them out.

...yes, you read that right.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2014)

takL said:


> both Lee and Sasuke are damn serious.



Lee the one who was drunk and had alot of funny stuff with nardo ? No way.
And that picture is so gay... god im using my powers.

*NEVER EXISTED*




Addy said:


> yes, i would totally love that.
> 
> one form of comedy if intended to be funny. the "hard ass" or "emotionless guy" or the "professional" being put in funny situations does generally produce comedy.
> 
> ...



I do get you're point but i guess is a mater of taste... for me lee was always funny and had a charisma. Seeing an Emo Kid doing all of that is . I just cant...

Orochimaru has a funny side in his own way... he has the potential by using the pedo jokes and the tongoue and other stuff. I dont see any fun potential with Sasuke unless its YAOI and you already know i dislike that alot.

From my view its all good since i dont like sasuke and it would funny to see him in this lame situations. But i always tought sasuke fans want a sasuke that is baddass, cold, serious with revenge not this type 

Oh well maybe i just dont get it but this are my 2 cents...


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> "The Last" Naruto Movie Is part of a Larger project For a new era of naruto to connect the original work to what the project ties in. The Fact kishi *got a new editor* New designs for an Older Naruto shows to me that Naruto the series is not ending.



WhaT?! since when? tell us more please. More details.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> WhaT?! since when? tell us more please. More details.


----------



## KingBoo (Aug 15, 2014)

sauske of the shuringan sounds interesting. sad that rocklee is ending, but at least it will be reborn as sauske


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Screw you, I'm gonna read "Uchiha Sasuke's Sharingan Chronicles."*







Have Fun !

Narrator : This is yet another story set in the ninja world.

Nukenin A : Sorry, but if you don't want use desertors to do really bad things to you, you should give us your money.
Hey, are you listen to use, dude ?

Nukenin B : Wait ? his eyes ... The Sharingan !
Nukenin A : Then that means he's a de'scendant of the Elite Genius ninja clan , the Uchiha Clan ?
What the hell is this monster doing here ?

Sasuke : My name is Uchiha Sasuke. My eyes are set on a goal and I'm on a trip to achieve it.

Nukenin A : A goal ?

Sasuke : Indeed. The revival of my clan and the death of a certain man.

End of the preview. for now, can't wait for the full chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

+reps but....  i cant read 


but you can


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> +reps but....  i cant read
> 
> 
> but you can



Nothing special, except this is set in the Hebi Sasuke era.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope the author can pull off a good Sasuke SD spin-off. 

And lmao thanks for posting XD


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks for the trans but when will there be  a full chapter?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 2, 2014)

Back when Sasuke was normal, I can get behind this.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

itachi seems to be one of the cast


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> itachi seems to be one of the cast



Uchiha Sasuke : He became a rogue ninja in order to kill a fellow Uchiha member, his brother.
He hates eating nattou and sweets. Created Taka along with Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo.

Houzuki Suigetsu : A young man from the Hidden village of the mist. Strong enough to be called "The Second Coming of Demon Zabuza".
His ability as the straight man and delivering punch lines has no equal in the group.

Karin : A Strong Minded Tsundere Kunoichi. Has special feelings for Sasuke but is never honest about them.

Juugo : A calm and composed young man who can charge into a brutal and bloodthirsty maniac.

Uchiha Itachi : Sasuke's older brother. Clamed to have destroyed the Uchiha clan with a paper fan.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2014)

team taka>team gai


----------



## Black Apple (Oct 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Uchiha Itachi : Sasuke's older brother. Clamed to have destroyed the Uchiha clan with a *porcupine*.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Uchiha Itachi : Sasuke's older brother. Clamed to have destroyed the Uchiha clan with a *porcupine.*



What ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What ?



The original is not clear if it's "because" or "with".


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The original is not clear *if it's because of with*.



What ?


----------



## Almondsand (Oct 2, 2014)

They should actually do a spin off of the series with the beginning being an alternate ending to the original manga. Like a story of what Sasuke does after he kills Naruto and how the world will develop. 

Or.. They should do something like Ninja of Shadows: Itachi the illusionist


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Uchiha Itachi : Sasuke's older brother. Clamed to have destroyed the Uchiha clan with a porcupine.



I like how some ppl in NF get so fucking emotional when talking about the uchiha massacre but in nardo std its one big joke.ck


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm going to read this for the porcupine.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2014)

Revy said:


> I like how some ppl in NF get so fucking emotional when talking about the uchiha massacre but in nardo std its one big joke.ck




Thats because Japs don't have emotions.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats because Japs don't have emotions.


oh please, spare me the high horse shit. yall make a lot of worse posts and edits than this joke 

hell, anyone remembers the izanami edit i did with kushina vs itachi. you know how much "your evil" negs i got for that one? 

besides, itachi killing people with a porcupine sounds funny 


Yagami1211 said:


> Uchiha Itachi : Sasuke's older brother. Clamed to have destroyed the Uchiha clan with a porcupine.



does the porcupine have a sharingan?


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't wait to leave the sinking ship that's the main manga and ride to safety in this life boat.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh please, spare me the high horse shit. yall make a lot of worse posts and edits than this joke
> 
> hell, anyone remembers the izanami edit i did with kushina vs itachi. you know how much "your evil" negs i got for that one?
> 
> ...



Are you a jap ?

Plus I meant what I said. Showing emotion in japanese culture is considered as weakness.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2014)

My bad, it's not porcupine but "Paper Fan" like Tenten uses in Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth ! The words sounds the same.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Are you a jap ?
> 
> Plus I meant what I said. Showing emotion in japanese culture is considered as weakness.



i know that but just seeing the shit this forum posts about the uchiha massecre is much much worse than being killed by a porcupine 

EDIT:

apparently, they were killed by a fan....... still, doesn't make sense but i want to read the series even more now


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2014)

Team Hebi playing Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution on PS3, Suigetsu beating Sasuke with Mecha-Naruto !


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 3, 2014)

YEAH it coming out! I really hope this come out sooner then later as I what to read this bad. 
Really happy that it is set in the  Hebi Sasuke era. As that when i like Sasuke the best. Big plus to that is do to the others. If it any thing like the Rock Lee it going to be funny.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

we need more pages


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeesss Suigetsu/Mecha Naruto kick Sasuke's ass!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Team Hebi playing Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution on PS3, Suigetsu beating Sasuke with Mecha-Naruto !



oH my god! This is too good to be true!



Yagami1211 said:


> Houzuki Suigetsu : A young man from the Hidden village of the mist. Strong enough to be called "The Second Coming of Demon Zabuza".
> His ability as the straight man and delivering punch lines has no equal in the group.



Yeah! Tadum tch!

Thank you so much for posting this! I am getting this tankbons for sure!


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> oH my god! This is too good to be true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here are some other images  Manga Raw


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 3, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Back when Sasuke was normal, I can get behind this.



Now we are calling Hebi Sasuke "normal"?


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Now we are calling Hebi Sasuke "normal"?



back then, he was the first savior according to siugetsu... no prophecy.... no blind hatred.... no jack shit


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Team Hebi playing Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution on PS3, Suigetsu beating Sasuke with Mecha-Naruto !


----------



## hiko (Oct 3, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Are you a jap ?
> 
> Plus I meant what I said. Showing emotion in japanese culture is considered as weakness.


Wow all that knowledge of Japanese culture is seriously impressive! Particularly the term you use to describe them, which isn't considered offensive at all!


----------



## RBL (Oct 3, 2014)

Revy said:


> team Gai>Suigetsu>>>>>>>rest of the team taka



fix'd


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> fix'd



one who has a manga > one who's manga got canceled :ignoramus


----------



## RBL (Oct 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> one who has a manga > one who's manga got canceled :ignoramus



nah, rock lee's manga was popular enough, lee is not as popular as sasuke and you know that, rock lee was neglected to be less important than a support character, and was only important during part 1, that's a lot for what his character is in the real manga.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 3, 2014)

hiko said:


> Wow all that knowledge of Japanese culture is seriously impressive! Particularly the term you use to describe them, which isn't considered offensive at all!



I am reading Shogun bro. Not exactly sure about current japs but they are a nation raised by very strict social rules in the past. I am pretty sure they still retain some of it.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 4, 2014)

Karin sleeping with her sauce 




I like Karin blushing


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

> Uchiha Itachi : Sasuke's older brother. Clamed to have destroyed the Uchiha clan with a paper fan.



the wank is real


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 4, 2014)

Seeing Sasuke in normal situations like trying to eat nattou and playing videogames is so...Refreshing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol they're having a pillow fight, Chidori pillow no jutsu!


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Karin sleeping with her sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



karin looks so with those bijamas :33


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

Suigetsu is the straight man as expected.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Suigetsu is the straight man as expected.



even amongst the hokages,  he was the straight  ma


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> karin looks so with those bijamas :33



Actually Sasuke propose a exciting challenge, Pillow battles.

Sasuke gets all :"This will be an very cruel battle, huhuhu."
Juugo gets in Cursed Seal mode, FFS.
Suigetsu is saying :"Pillow Battles ? Wha ..."


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Actually Sasuke propose a exciting challenge, Pillow battles.
> 
> Sasuke gets all :"This will be an interesting battle, huhuhu."
> Juugo gets in Cursed Seal mode, FFS.
> Suigetsu is saying :"Pillow Battles ? Wha ..."



oh god so sasuke has another side of him :rofl

man, i need to buy this issue/vol now


----------



## butcher50 (Oct 4, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Seeing Sasuke in normal situations like trying to eat nattou and playing videogames is so...Refreshing.



Yeah Sasuke so far has been acting like a robot.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 4, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Karin sleeping with her sauce
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I love it!
They all look so cut in there PJ and ready to have a pillow fight. Sasuke and Jugo is taking it to far from the look of it. Though Karin look willing to try her best to fight as well. Sui looks like he be the Tenten of this manga.
Karin is going to be so cute in this manga. I really hope this does great as I can all ready feel I'm going to love this. As i what more of her.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

more pages :rofl


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 4, 2014)

Hahahaha Itachi wrecking people with a fan. So it was true afterall


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck that. We want dem Obitooooooo chronicles sonnnnn


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

What I really want is Akatsuki chronicles 



Addy said:


> more pages :rofl



 wtf


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2014)

I must be the only one who finds it sick to be cutesiefying the whole "I'm going to kill my brother with human experiments mission" into a kids comedy.

Screw you, back.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2014)

"Naruto" is the original "Sasuke chronicles" 

Lmao they troll the Uchiha Massacre and Evil Sauce? nice.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What I really want is Akatsuki chronicles
> 
> 
> 
> wtf


i wonder how they would handle rin's death?


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

another image but still now scan


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder how they would handle rin's death?



Die via taking a hit from Kakashi's paper fan?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> another image but still now scan



lululullulull

Back when the Sauce was normal, and we didnt have so much BS.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> lululullulull
> 
> Back when the Sauce was normal, and we didnt have so much BS.



the irony is seeing an old character being refreshing


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

They found a way to milk more money from stupid people.... LOL.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 4, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> What I really want is Akatsuki chronicles
> 
> 
> 
> wtf



Well seeing as Sasuke was part of Akatsuki for a time(sort of). They could do a few chapter of them teaming up or hanging out.Lol I can see Karin and Konan having a girl talk. Sui and Kisame talking aboutswords, water and there fav eye friends.Sasuke and his bother will get some time together and Jugo... I dont now about him.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 4, 2014)

Karin


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

i wonder if lee becomes  the villain in one episode  for saauke steeling his show?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 5, 2014)

wtf happened to Sasuke 

More. 



overlordofnobodies said:


> Well seeing as Sasuke was part of Akatsuki for a time(sort of). They could do a few chapter of them teaming up or hanging out.Lol I can see Karin and Konan having a girl talk. Sui and Kisame talking aboutswords, water and there fav eye friends.Sasuke and his bother will get some time together and Jugo... I dont now about him.



Yeah if Akatsuki is the main villain to Sasuke this time I wouldn't mind.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 5, 2014)

Not sure if want. 

I was expecting Sasuke to be the straight man. You know, the one who got to be beffuddled at bulshit happening to him, much like he was in that spinoff omake, that announcement we got or just how he went by in general when he showed up on the other manga. That would be funny, because Sasuke constantly trying to be serious while shit happened around him would be priceless, and a true lampshading of his role in Naruto. From what I see, this is just Springtime of Youth with character palette swap and with the negative of character assassination (at least Lee and Naruto fit that comedy role, but Sasuke doesn't fit it). Guess the guy doing this doesn't know how to make a spoof outside of a very limited POV. This is going to be worse than SoY (and that was good) and will only survive due to the Sasuke fans.


----------



## Monster (Oct 5, 2014)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Not sure if want.
> 
> I was expecting Sasuke to be the straight man. You know, the one who got to be beffuddled at bulshit happening to him, much like he was in that spinoff omake, that announcement we got or just how he went by in general when he showed up on the other manga. That would be funny, because Sasuke constantly trying to be serious while shit happened around him would be priceless, and a true lampshading of his role in Naruto. From what I see, this is just Springtime of Youth with character palette swap and with the negative of character assassination (at least Lee and Naruto fit that comedy role, but Sasuke doesn't fit it). Guess the guy doing this doesn't know how to make a spoof outside of a very limited POV. This is going to be worse than SoY (and that was good) and will only survive due to the Sasuke fans.


in other words "ew sasuke  "


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 5, 2014)

More pics 













ch1p said:


> Not sure if want.
> 
> I was expecting Sasuke to be the straight man. You know, the one who got to be beffuddled at bulshit happening to him, much like he was in that spinoff omake, that announcement we got or just how he went by in general when he showed up on the other manga. That would be funny, because Sasuke constantly trying to be serious while shit happened around him would be priceless, and a true lampshading of his role in Naruto. From what I see, this is just Springtime of Youth with character palette swap and with the negative of character assassination (at least Lee and Naruto fit that comedy role, but Sasuke doesn't fit it). Guess the guy doing this doesn't know how to make a spoof outside of a very limited POV. *This is going to be worse than SoY (and that was good) and will only survive due to the Sasuke fans.*



Because it's sasuke with Team Taka (SK moments ) not with Team 7 

If it's Sasuke story with Team 7 you will be celebrating now in SS fanclub


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

lol, more images


----------



## takL (Oct 5, 2014)

:rofl
"his firepower is so strong that his hair is burning."
→afro sasukeh! "don't make light of Uchiha, I said oO!"
the uchiha team(=taka)...! "why, they are mad buddy-buddy to eachother!!"

けん　けん　ぱ　ken-ken-pa=Hopscotch
[YOUTUBE]KBs1XWmdY24[/YOUTUBE]

Harisen gives huge noizes, little pain and no harm.
[YOUTUBE]8m3XsLF1xZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

so this manga is also cultural education?!


----------



## jacamo (Oct 5, 2014)

this is like... the coolest thing ever


----------



## Anko-san (Oct 5, 2014)

Is this out? I want it. I want it now.

Edit: My postcount number.


----------



## takL (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> so this manga is also cultural education?!



kind of, to non jp readers.

2 freaks with a huge harisen
[YOUTUBE]SAi4dY509GU[/YOUTUBE]
how could itachi annihilate the clan with harisen?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't plan on reading it to be honest.


----------



## takL (Oct 5, 2014)

i understand some peeps are way too serious.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

takL said:


> kind of, to non jp readers.
> 
> 2 freaks with a huge harisen
> [YOUTUBE]SAi4dY509GU[/YOUTUBE]
> how could itachi annihilate the clan with harisen?



itachi stopped 2 paths of pain only using normal kunais and shurikens. i doubt killing people with a paper would be hard enough for him


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

takL said:


> i understand some peeps are way too serious.



between sasuke's recent stupidity and naruto's constant nativity, they still think the manga's story is serious 

RS "here sasuke. i now know you want to kill naruto. use this weapon " which is something from an SD episode to be honest 

the writer is doing a good job especially with how ser9iuos sasuke is regardless of the acts he does 

anyway, need full chapter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

serious itachi with the fans, fanart


----------



## takL (Oct 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> serious itachi with the fans, fanart



Page not found.


its  from wsj. sasukes trying to pick up a coin fallen below the vending machine.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't know how much I'll like this. I don't find team taka that interesting in the manga, though maybe it'll be better in this spinoff. I hope we still get to see other characters too :3


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2014)

takL said:


> Page not found.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 5, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> Because it's sasuke with Team Taka (SK moments ) not with Team 7
> 
> If it's Sasuke story with Team 7 you will be celebrating now in SS fanclub



Stop being a tard and spreading your shitty magic around the forum. I don't care about this and my problem with it is well fundamented, not your opinion about my person. You're the one who loves AUs though, this is right your alley.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

so........ it seems naruto ends while sasuke manga starts. it's a gag manga but you get the point


----------



## Bissen (Oct 6, 2014)

When I go back to Japan, I'm gonna search through every single BOOK-OFF I come across and buy all the Rock Lee spin-off volumes. Then I'll start lookin' for the Sasuke spin-off.

The Rock Lee spin-off has gotta be one of my favorite mangas. Reading it in class is just a BAD idea


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> so........ it seems naruto ends while sasuke manga starts. it's a gag manga but you get the point


----------



## Kusa (Oct 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> so........ it seems naruto ends while sasuke manga starts. it's a gag manga but you get the point



Atleast, some chibi sauce cuteness.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Atleast, some chibi sauce cuteness.



team hebi + itachi = instant vol buy from me


----------



## butcher50 (Oct 6, 2014)

When you consider the turn of the current events in the main manga, it's pretty obvious why the role of the comical straight-man went to Suigetsu rather then Sasuke, after all Sasuke as he is right now (in more carefree terminology) is suffering from absurd delusions of grandeur and false, pompous sense of royal entitlement, this comical is obviously taking full advantage of that, milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

Yea I'll read it too.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

still no scans


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 7, 2014)

Patience Addy. Lol.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

no


----------



## butcher50 (Oct 7, 2014)

Think about this way Addy, when october will fade out, THIS (and the movie) will be all we have left from the "official" naruto production.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> no



Shenanigans, from now on the telegrams should have spoilers for the taka manga.


----------



## barbouze (Oct 8, 2014)

3 new pictures found here :


----------



## gershwin (Oct 8, 2014)

mezzo


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Already got his own thread.


----------



## Rai (Oct 8, 2014)

Chinese scan:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

About time! 

The best part was the reason Sasuke wants to kill Itachi.

Itachi accidentally deletes his save file from a game.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 9, 2014)

Pillow fights, video games and poo chidori shoe, what more could I ask for :rofl


----------



## takL (Oct 9, 2014)

those  beverage vending machines have オレオ　oreo drink! i bet mr taira is one of toshiakis @ a futaba


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2014)

takL said:


> those  beverage vending machines have オレオ　oreo drink! i bet mr taira is one of toshiakis @ a futaba



このおれを！！
Somethig like that ?


----------



## barbouze (Dec 8, 2014)

The chapter 2 is avaible here (chinese ?) :


----------



## Wrath (Dec 8, 2014)

The hopes that are raised and then dashed by this thread amuse me to no end.


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2014)

team taka in santa clothing look so cute


----------



## N120 (Dec 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> dem hardcore sasuke fans, buying shit they can't even read





They probably ordered hardback copies thinking it's written on tablet.


----------



## barbouze (Dec 8, 2014)

i don't know if this mini chapter (chinese) is already posted ? 

  or  here


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2014)

barbouze said:


> i don't know if this mini chapter (chinese) is already posted ?



redirects to


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 8, 2014)

Where are my last two rock lee chapters?


----------



## Kanga (Dec 9, 2014)

I really enjoy his chibi form, it's too cute.


----------



## Brian (Dec 9, 2014)

fakkiha said:


> I never felt this much trolled in my life, I enter the thread after reading the tittle with a huge expectation in my mind and I find this....  thing.  This doesnt suit Sasuke, this is the kind of manga for lame comical relief fodders, *Sasuke deserved a seinen with lots of witty conpiracies, sex and blood everywhere like GoT*, not this shit.



WTF  

now _that's_ comedy


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2014)

Brian said:


> WTF
> 
> now _that's_ comedy



kishi writing senin......... sure, why not? 

on a more serious note, i think any subject can work for any genre given the writer is from that genre.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 9, 2014)

Sasuke is sooooo adorable in this spin-off series, so OOC


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Where are my last two rock lee chapters?



I already translated them, they're somewhere in the library.
If anyone want to add the translations on the scans, be my guest.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 9, 2014)

The anime Rock Lee vs Sauske fight is hilarious and is actually is better than any Shippuden fights.


----------



## ice77 (Dec 9, 2014)

*If it can be as fun as rock lee spin off why not. I might check it out for the comedic value at some point but wont take it seriously enough to read something like this each week....although arent they trying to sneakilly prolong this series here? *


----------



## ice77 (Dec 9, 2014)

zyken said:


> can't say i am surprised
> 
> despite what people may think he is still the second most popular character in the naruto fanbase, and he is the deturoganist
> 
> not really digging the art tho



*It's not surprising considering half of the part 2 Kishimoto was doing a good job of putting him over.*


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 9, 2014)

I was neutral to mildly supportive of this new series, until I heard it's supposed to replace Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2014)

i am waiting for the akatsuki cameo when it happens


----------

